# poubelle customisee



## saopolo (3 Novembre 2010)

bonjour a vous,
l'autre jour dans une serie j'ai vu un icone anime pour la poubelle. Des que la personne jetais un fichier la poubelle se transformait en boyeur papier et on voyait le document se decouper en lamelle.
j'ai cherche un peu partoutmais rien trouve.
quelqu'un aurait une idee ou trouver ca?
Merci a vous


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2010)

Hello, et bienvenue.

La série en question c'est Dexter.
Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/applications/la-corbeille-de-dexter-saison-5-a-469052.html, quelqu'un a posé la même question il n'y a pas très longtemps.


----------

